# Rabo: "We're Really Busy"



## Lightning (17 Nov 2010)

Interesting, clearly Rabo's deposit base is soaring ...

[broken link removed]



> November 2010
> 
> We're Really Busy
> 
> ...


----------



## Marietta (17 Nov 2010)

It's a pity their interest rates are so miserable!


----------



## widescreen (18 Nov 2010)

Also a pity you have to transfer your money from Rabo back to your "normal" bank (which you are apparently trying to avoid leaving your money in!) to draw it out!  I dunno )


----------



## galleryman (18 Nov 2010)

I send in a application for an a/c on Friday. They are only dealing with it today and told me they had 400 a/cs to get thru by the end of today.  They appear to be swamped with new accounts.

Mine is still not open


----------



## UFC (18 Nov 2010)

widescreen said:


> Also a pity you have to transfer your money from Rabo back to your "normal" bank (which you are apparently trying to avoid leaving your money in!) to draw it out! I dunno )


 
Yep, that's why I've just withdrawn all my money from Rabo and am in the process of transferring it to Keytrade.


----------



## Godfather (18 Nov 2010)

Sad to see that Rabo needs to re-specify the fact that they are a virtual and non-face2face bank via their website... 

It looks like savers are getting frantic in finding more security... 

I feel for them because I was in the same situation when I got panicky and moved my money away from here...


----------



## chlipps (19 Nov 2010)

Godfather said:


> when I got panicky and moved my money away from here...


 
if you dont mind me asking...where did you move to if you moved it away from here?


----------



## Godfather (20 Nov 2010)

Back to my country (Italy) where I'm planning to retire. At least I'll follow the same destiny as the other citizens...


----------

